# Turn your phone into a rhino radio



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

These look awesome. You can't talk on them, but look super useful in a hunting setting. Pending FCC approval.

http://fbuy.me/_Xre


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It'd be cool to text your hunting partner instead of makinga call and potentially scaring game off. Cool idea


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks cool!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome idea! I have often thought of how odd it was to have two phones so close by being completely useless out in the sticks.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

If you have the funds these are great radios and you can text or use head sets.
http://www.motorolasolutions.com/US...-way+Radios/MOTOTRBO/Portable+Radios/XPR+6000


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

```

```



bowgy said:


> If you have the funds these are great radios and you can text or use head sets.
> http://www.motorolasolutions.com/US...-way+Radios/MOTOTRBO/Portable+Radios/XPR+6000


We use those at work. the range is not very good.


----------

